# Being audited for unemployment. Need advice!



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

State of Puerto Rico is asking for proof that I qualified for PUA. If I don't give them the required documents they said they will have to take back the unemployment money they've given me since January 2021. Says nothing about taking away funds from 2020 so I assume this is just regarding 2021. I submitted my grubhub W2 for 2020. They got back to me and said they need proof of me working in 2019. I was confused because I thought I just needed to show I worked as an independent contractor before covid started in 2020. Here's the thing... my 2019 1099 shows that I worked in Hawaii because I lived and worked in Hawaii in 2019. Moved back to Puerto Rico at the beginning of 2020. Will this be an issue? I spoke with a state legislator assistant today and he said it's federal money at the end of the day so it shouldn't be a problem where I was. But I've heard people say that if you worked in a different state you can't apply for unemployment in another state. But how does this apply to someone in my situation where I lived in a different state the year previous?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Well I don't know if it had anything to do with your location but there's this huge mess going on back in Washington state of with unemployment. Both PUA and regular UI payments are all in dispute. I'm hearing from lots of people about the unemployment office demanding their money back. I don't know the reasons, but I would suggest you contest it if you think they are in error. 

*Thousands of Washington residents receive overpayment notices for unemployment benefits*









Thousands of Washington residents receive overpayment notices for unemployment benefits


Many people who have depended on unemployment benefits for months due to the pandemic impacting their jobs are experiencing a frightening new road bump: demands from the state’s Employment Security Department to repay that money.




www.kiro7.com


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Ohio wages . You filled out the Unemployment So did you put in you did not work in Wa ? Or did you put in Oh ?
As long as you did not lie . A mistake is a lie . lot of people being told they have to pay back 10 to 15k. What can they doo ? You do not have the money. They can garnish wages only if its a w2 they cat tough a 1099 . and there is chapter 11 13 to protect you . My advice go into a tax pro office sit down with all your papers .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> they said they will have to take back the unemployment money they've given me


LOL


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

bump*


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

You may not get any info beyond what was said already, in this forum. Unless you get lucky and a fellow Washingtonian steps up with their own PUA story.

I'll tell you what I would do. Get legal console. Pay an attorney -WHO HAS DIRECT FAMILIARITY WITH THE MATTER- to advise you. If you are broke here is a fall back shotgun approach that _may_ net some information. Or you can use this technique to find an attorney with Germaine experience:

Go online and look up the state bar association. This will have a list of all practicing attorneys in the state with contact info. If the list is sorted by category pick the category closest to dealing with state UI. Then spam every single attorney by email with the specifics of your case. You will get back a lot of cold responses with language like "this communication in now way applies an attorney/client relationship, blah, blah, blah. But the effort may net a few attorneys who will either let slip some helpful info, or inform you they have the right kind of experience.

Also look for a reddit group for WA State UI recipients. You don't seem to be alone. Leverage that!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I'll tell you what I would do. Get legal console. Pay an attorney -
> Go online and look up the state bar association. This will have a list of all practicing attorneys in the state with contact info.
> Then spam every single attorney by email with the specifics of your case.


The OP has been living off government subsidies and likely has no money to pay for an attorney. An attorney charges by the 1/4 hour. An attorney bills you for a paperclip. No attorney is sitting on their duff providing charity and reading "spam" mail.
Why is an attorney needed at this point? All the OP needs to do is comply with the requested documents. If he didn't qualify for the subsidies, he'll have to repay the money. If he perjured himself to collect the subsidies, he can be charged and at that point in time a judge will appoint a defence attornry if the OP cannot afford to defend himself.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> The OP has been living off government subsidies and likely has no money to pay for an attorney. An attorney charges by the 1/4 hour. An attorney bills you for a paperclip. No attorney is sitting on their duff providing charity and reading "spam" mail.
> Why is an attorney needed at this point? All the OP needs to do is comply with the requested documents. If he didn't qualify for the subsidies, he'll have to repay the money. If he perjured himself to collect the subsidies, he can be charged and at that point in time a judge will appoint a defence attornry if the OP cannot afford to defend himself.


None of this is an absolute truth, just something you typed to press an agenda.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

^^


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> You may not get any info beyond what was said already, in this forum. Unless you get lucky and a fellow Washingtonian steps up with their own PUA story.
> 
> I'll tell you what I would do. Get legal console. Pay an attorney -WHO HAS DIRECT FAMILIARITY WITH THE MATTER- to advise you. If you are broke here is a fall back shotgun approach that _may_ net some information. Or you can use this technique to find an attorney with Germaine experience:
> 
> ...


I have most of the replies blocked or muted so i only see three replies. Is there any other reddit pages I can post on you can think of? I just made an account, need more karma to post on the one you sent me.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Well I don't know if it had anything to do with your location but there's this huge mess going on back in Washington state of with unemployment. Both PUA and regular UI payments are all in dispute. I'm hearing from lots of people about the unemployment office demanding their money back. I don't know the reasons, but I would suggest you contest it if you think they are in error.
> 
> *Thousands of Washington residents receive overpayment notices for unemployment benefits*
> 
> ...


thanks, that's a good article


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I have most of the replies blocked or muted so i only see three replies.


Oh that explains your answer to @Amos69 .He was talking to another member in the thread.



Brokenglass400 said:


> Is there any other reddit pages I can post on you can think of? I just made an account, need more karma to post on the one you sent me.


I typed unemployment under communities and this was the only one from Washington state I saw. 
Lots of talk about the matter. Good luck. 









r/UnemploymentWA


r/UnemploymentWA: We discuss ESD, their site, policies, etc. PLEASE, CHECK The Roadmap first. On mobile, click the "Menu" or "About" tabs at the top …




 www.reddit.com


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Same thing here in Virginia. I appealed and apparently there is a class action lawsuit against the state for many failures similar to this. 

I also missed a form that they wanted me to complete, which was buried in the website rather than on my timeline, like everything else was. 

Appealed months ago, haven't heard a thing.


----------



## Fromstartofinish (Oct 2, 2021)

Benjamin M said:


> Same thing here in Virginia. I appealed and apparently there is a class action lawsuit against the state for many failures similar to this.
> 
> I also missed a form that they wanted me to complete, which was buried in the website rather than on my timeline, like everything else was.
> 
> Appealed months ago, haven't heard a thing.


Well , never mind .

Bye ,

Scott


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Probably everyone who received benefits during 2020 and 2021 should be audited. More than 1/3 of money doled out by Government was deemed to fraudulent. What a surprise...


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> State of Washington is asking for proof that I qualified for PUA. If I don't give them the required documents they said they will have to take back the unemployment money they've given me since January 2021. Says nothing about taking away funds from 2020 so I assume this is just regarding 2021. I submitted my grubhub W2 for 2020. They got back to me and said they need proof of me working in 2019. I was confused because I thought I just needed to show I worked as an independent contractor before covid started in 2020. Here's the thing... my 2019 1099 shows that I worked in Ohio because I lived and worked in Ohio in 2019. Moved back to Washington at the beginning of 2020. Will this be an issue? I spoke with a state legislator assistant today and he said it's federal money at the end of the day so it shouldn't be a problem where I was. But I've heard people say that if you worked in a different state you can't apply for unemployment in another state. But how does this apply to someone in my situation where I lived in a different state the year previous?


Just keep working with them and you will be fine.
Ask them what they need and work on getting it to them.
You have done nothing wrong.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> None of this is an absolute truth, just something you typed to press an agenda.


@Amos69 sorry i thought you were talking to me, i have guys muted on here so i dont see a lot of their posts


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Oh that explains your answer to @Amos69 .He was talking to another member in the thread.
> 
> 
> I typed unemployment under communities and this was the only one from Washington state I saw.
> ...


Thank you for letting me know about @Amos69


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Happened to me in Arizona. Apparently I was supposed to provide my tax documents, which wouldn't be filed for several more months. I'm now waiting for the determination on how much I must repay. It's BS, but even an attorney that I paid for advice agreed that paying it back would be the least costly approach. One attorney quoted me 8 grand if I was to go to trial.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

and so it begins...the mooch party is over


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Is there any other reddit pages I can post on you can think of?


No. It was just to hopefully point you in the right direction. Good luck.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> and so it begins...the mooch party is over


Definition, according to Websters: to live by relying on someone else's generosity or hospitality without sharing in the cost or responsibility 

So, benefits that you are entitled to apply for equals a "mooch party". Don't agree with that sentiment. In my case, I was entitled to the benefit, I made good use of it and got trapped by the fine print. Fortunately, I only took about a month's worth, so repaying it is far cheaper than paying a lawyer to fight it.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Happened to me in Arizona. Apparently I was supposed to provide my tax documents, which wouldn't be filed for several more months. I'm now waiting for the determination on how much I must repay. It's BS, but even an attorney that I paid for advice agreed that paying it back would be the least costly approach. One attorney quoted me 8 grand if I was to go to trial.


wait what was your situation? why do you have to pay it back?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

When I applied for the second series of PUA, the only docs I had available was my P&L statement. I was approved on that. Later, they came back and said you don't have the proper docs. By then, I was able to provide screenshots of the U/L 1099 forms and again my P&L, so I filed an appeal with these docs. I actually spoke with someone at DES who told me that this should be sufficient, and since I was no longer taking UI, I forgot about it. In September, I got a notice for an appeal hearing, with the same charges. I started digging through the application docs, and there is one line that says for an independent contractor, you must provide tax forms. Since I had not provided the proper forms, the charges were essentially accurate, and after discussing with an attorney, it seemed more prudent to simply withdraw my appeal and repay the funds than to get into a legal battle over it. Yeah, it's gonna hurt, but it is what it is.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> My advice go into a tax pro office sit down with all your papers .


Nope.
This isnt a tax issue ... find a lawyer that specializes in "employment issues".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> Oh that explains your answer to @Amos69 .He was talking to another member in the thread.


I have NEVER understood why someone would come to a discussion FORUM and put posters on ignore.
I mean ... wtf.
WHY come here if you don't want to discuss and debate?

It's like laying in the sun with SPF 100 sunscreen on. Why?
It's like taking a shower with a raincoat on. Why?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have NEVER understood why someone would come to a discussion FORUM and put posters on ignore.
> I mean ... wtf.
> WHY come here if you don't want to discuss and debate?
> 
> ...


you sir are clearly out of touch, muted


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> you sir are clearly out of touch, muted


Out of touch?
LMAO
For coming to a DISUSSION FORUM to DISCUSS STUFF?

LoL
Thanks for the laugh.

Canadians ... gotta love em.
It must be quiet at his house.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I have NEVER understood why someone would come to a discussion FORUM and put posters on ignore. I mean ... wtf. WHY come here if you don't want to discuss and debate?


Because some posters can’t handle truth, they panic and rush in here with their panties in a bunch begging for immediate sugar-coated advice even if it’s useless.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys esd responded and said the following after I submitted my 2020 1099:
"Thank you for submitting information about your income when you applied for Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA). Unfortunately, the document(s) you provided:


Do not cover any time with the first week you filed for PUA benefits back to Jan. 1 of the year before. Note-The 2020 1099 Misc provided does not allow us to see wages earned before/after your PUA date.
_If you were self-employed, you must send us *at least one *of these:_


State or federal employer identification number.
Business license dated between 2019 and Apr 4 2020.
Business tax return between 2019 and Apr 4 2020.
Any official business receipts showing proof of self-employment.
Signed statement from someone who can verify your self-employment. The statement must include the person’s name and contact information."
I don't have a business license, tax return, receipts or signed statement from someone I worked for... This paperwork is for a business owner, I worked for god dang grubhub. We don't get this paperwork. What am I supposed to do? Why does my 1099 not suffice? Gig workers are supposed to receive pua...


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Brokenglass400 said:


> you sir are clearly out of touch, muted


LOL! Turn your eyes away from the screen, snowflake


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Guys esd responded and said the following after I submitted my 2020 1099:
> "Thank you for submitting information about your income when you applied for Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA). Unfortunately, the document(s) you provided:
> 
> 
> ...


If you can’t provide a single one of these, then you had no business being self-employed in the first place.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> What am I supposed to do?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

SOLA-RAH said:


> If you can’t provide a single one of these, then you had no business being self-employed in the first place.


all we get are 1099's what the hell are you talking about


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Guys esd responded and said the following after I submitted my 2020 1099:
> "Thank you for submitting information about your income when you applied for Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA). Unfortunately, the document(s) you provided:
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

"Signed statement from someone who can verify your self-employment. The statement must include the person’s name and contact information."
Couldn't i just have a friend sign a form saying that he witness me work before covid started?


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Brokenglass400 said:


> "Signed statement from someone who can verify your self-employment. The statement must include the person’s name and contact information."
> Couldn't i just have a friend sign a form saying that he witness me work before covid started?


You’re being audited for possible fraud. You want to rope in an accomplice to help you commit actual fraud. So, be honest, did you really qualify for PUA or not?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Couldn't i just have a friend sign a form saying that he witness me work before covid started?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Did you read the original post or is your brain that small. One more garbage reply you're muted.... You know what I'll save further grief you've provided 0 value and an overassuming tw4t. Do not waste your breath replying. MUTED


LOL. At this pace, the OP will have nobody left to cry to in here.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> State of Washington is asking for proof that I qualified for PUA. If I don't give them the required documents they said they will have to take back the unemployment money they've given me since January 2021. Says nothing about taking away funds from 2020 so I assume this is just regarding 2021. I submitted my grubhub W2 for 2020. They got back to me and said they need proof of me working in 2019. I was confused because I thought I just needed to show I worked as an independent contractor before covid started in 2020. Here's the thing... my 2019 1099 shows that I worked in Ohio because I lived and worked in Ohio in 2019. Moved back to Washington at the beginning of 2020. Will this be an issue? I spoke with a state legislator assistant today and he said it's federal money at the end of the day so it shouldn't be a problem where I was. But I've heard people say that if you worked in a different state you can't apply for unemployment in another stat does this apply to someone in my situation where I lived in a different state the year previous?


If you collected solely under PUA, that's all Federal money. What state you were self-employed in shouldn't have any effect. The only thing that would come into play is if you had W2 jobs that were not factored in when calculating your PUA payments. In Most states if not all states, having W2s you would have been kicked over to State UI versus PUA and that's where things get complicated. Under State UI, having W-2s during the determining base period would have caused a delay in payment and determining the amount because they would have been required to wait for your income information from the other states


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I knew this would start happening which is why I never paid any mind to that loan/grant crap. My stimulus payments all went to pay for my taxes in 2020. Just send them all the proof you have and they'll either buzz off or keep annoying you.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> LOL
> View attachment 621729


that's some funny chit


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

So, basically, here's what happened - 


The shit hit the fan. Folks like myself (and many here) found ourselves out of work (no pax)
"Gig" workers were finally recognized by the government and granted access to PUA. Similarly, some states granted typical unemployment benefits to us "unemployed" "gig workers" - even though they shouldn't have. 
I personally never accepted typical unemployment payments because I knew they made a mistake. Many did and were told that they must repay those funds. 
The issues stemmed from an enormous number of claims, outdated computers / software, and an increasing lack of staff to process it all. 
A presidential mandate to prove eligibility went out - twice. Extremely vague and confusing. The second, and most critical one, wasn't released on the Go2Gov website in the timeline as everything else was. This is no coincidence. 
Many people in the same boat and suing. 
It's a cluster.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BestInDaWest said:


> and so it begins...the mooch party is over


The funny (sad) thing is that we're dealing with supply chain issues (in the US but even worse across the pond, namely France) from a shortage of truck drivers, warehouse employees, and crane operators at the ports (the latter is an enormous problem in LA).

All typical blue collar, conservative positions. And the far left millennials? Yeah..

I'm in the middle. The mooch party IS over, has been for a while.

Read an article recently. Like myself, many are venturing out on their own - I've spent months working on my third company. And that's great. The rest? I can't figure it out. And it's not isolated to the US.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The only way to beat unemployment is facts.....


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> A presidential mandate to prove eligibility went out - twice.
> Extremely vague and confusing.


Vague and confusing...yep! That would describe Joe Biden's presidency.
His own eligiblity is easy to disprove as well. 😆


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Anybody?


If you go on Uber's website, the actual website and log in under driver, you will see more tax information under your account. There's a standard 1099 and and itemized one. I you will find a host of documents on the website that will work. Everyone (including the federal government) knows Uber does not employ drivers for rideshare. At least not in Washington and I'm assuming Ohio too.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Guys esd responded and said the following after I submitted my 2020 1099:
> "Thank you for submitting information about your income when you applied for Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA). Unfortunately, the document(s) you provided:
> 
> 
> ...


So you submitted only your 1099? When we all applied back in April 2020 they asked for our 2019 Schedule C. . You should have submitted your 2019 Schedule C.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> If you go on Uber's website, the actual website and log in under driver, you will see more tax information under your account. There's a standard 1099 and and itemized one. I you will find a host of documents on the website that will work. Everyone (including the federal government) knows Uber does not employ drivers for rideshare. At least not in Washington and I'm assuming Ohio too.


I did instacart and grubhub not uber or lyft pleas read op


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> So you submitted only your 1099? When we all applied back in April 2020 they asked for our 2019 Schedule C. . You should have submitted your 2019 Schedule C.


No they didnt and i never received a schedule c nor know what that is


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> No they didnt and i never received a schedule c nor know what that is


Well then you're going to get stuck paying it back. Do you not do your taxes every year? That's our only proof of our self-employed income. Schedule C is one of your forms within the taxes you submit to the government every year


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> i never received a schedule c nor know what that is


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> View attachment 621949


I believe you have to earn over a threshold for them to give you tax documents. Didn't get anything from Lyft because I barely drove for them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I believe you have to earn over a threshold for them to give you tax documents. Didn't get anything from Lyft because I barely drove for them.


The OP stated he “didn’t receive” a Schedule C. You don’t receive Schedule C’s, it’s his responsibility to file the form with the IRS to report the money he was making. Even if you just use your broom to sweep your neighbors' driveway once a month for $10, you’re still obligated to file. 
It’s useless trying to advise the OP, he doesn’t listen and he doesn’t understand. He screwed up big time and can’t admit it, so he mutes anyone who can’t feed him milk toast.
Frankly, anybody seeking & expecting sound legal advice from a forum filled with fun-lovin’ Uber drivers is a few beers short of a 6-pack, JMO. I enjoy reading the back & forth banter though! 😁


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

When I borrow money, or even accept a gift ... I always consider WHO is the giver.

With few exceptions I do not borrow from or accept gifts from: Pimps, drug dealers, loan sharks, bookies, politicians, government agencies, churches or their employees. I will and have done business with these folks and organizations; but I always go into it with eyes wide open.
They are ALL highly skilled predators. Be aware that it is their sole duty to separate you from your assets - all of em.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> When I borrow money, or even accept a gift ... I always consider WHO is the giver.
> 
> With few exceptions I do not borrow from or accept gifts from: Pimps, drug dealers, loan sharks, bookies, politicians, government agencies, churches or their employees. I will and have done business with these folks and organizations; but I always go into it with eyes wide open.
> They are ALL highly skilled predators. Be aware that it is their sole duty to separate you from your assets - all of em.
> ...


This^^^^


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I believe you have to earn over a threshold for them to give you tax documents. Didn't get anything from Lyft because I barely drove for them.


Yes it was set at $20,000. I think that is being cut down to $600 the first of the year but regardless what does that have to do with your schedule C? The tax forms you're talking about are the tax forms the companies send you AKA 1099s. What I'm talking about is Schedule C. Schedule C is one of the forms that gets filled out when you file your taxes every year. Regardless if you get a 1099 or not, you still have to file your taxes.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes it was set at $20,000. I think that is being cut down to $600 the first of the year but regardless what does that have to do with your schedule C? The tax forms you're talking about are the tax forms the companies send you AKA 1099s. What I'm talking about is Schedule C. Schedule C is one of the forms that gets filled out when you file your taxes every year. Regardless if you get a 1099 or not, you still have to file your taxes.


there ya go you answered your own question then.. so again how am i supposed to provide them with documents i was never given?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys they want documents acknowledging the time i started and when I ended. We don't receive any documents like this for instacart or grubhub


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> there ya go you answered your own question then.. so again how am i supposed to provide them with documents i was never given?


None of us were given a schedule C. We create a Schedule C when we do our taxes every year. Have you pulled your taxes from 2019? If I was you I would pull your taxes from 2019. Go through it and find your schedule C. Upload that page or email yourself that page and provide it to whoever is threatening to make you pay back the money.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Yes it was set at $20,000. I think that is being cut down to $600 the first of the year but regardless what does that have to do with your schedule C? The tax forms you're talking about are the tax forms the companies send you AKA 1099s. What I'm talking about is Schedule C. Schedule C is one of the forms that gets filled out when you file your taxes every year. Regardless if you get a 1099 or not, you still have to file your taxes.


Correct. I was skimming last night


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> there ya go you answered your own question then.. so again how am i supposed to provide them with documents i was never given?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> None of us were given a schedule C. We create a Schedule C when we do our taxes every year. Have you pulled your taxes from 2019? If I was you I would pull your taxes from 2019. Go through it and find your schedule C. Upload that page or email yourself that page and provide it to whoever is threatening to make you pay back the money.


They want 2020 info, if you read in the thread i sent their reply saying they want 2020 info showing beginning and end date of when i started working for that year. What do you mean when you say "we create a schedule c?" I did my taxes and dont remember ever making a schedule C. All i did was submit my 1099.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

@Daisey77 also i just looked up what a schedule c is, it doesn't show BEGINNING OR END DATE


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Brokenglass400 said:


> State of Washington is asking for proof that I qualified for PUA. If I don't give them the required documents they said they will have to take back the unemployment money they've given me since January 2021. Says nothing about taking away funds from 2020 so I assume this is just regarding 2021. I submitted my grubhub W2 for 2020. They got back to me and said they need proof of me working in 2019. I was confused because I thought I just needed to show I worked as an independent contractor before covid started in 2020. Here's the thing... my 2019 1099 shows that I worked in Ohio because I lived and worked in Ohio in 2019. Moved back to Washington at the beginning of 2020. Will this be an issue? I spoke with a state legislator assistant today and he said it's federal money at the end of the day so it shouldn't be a problem where I was. But I've heard people say that if you worked in a different state you can't apply for unemployment in another state. But how does this apply to someone in my situation where I lived in a different state the year previous?


Dude, lawyer up.
Or accountant up.
Maybe both?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> What do you mean when you say "we create a schedule c?"


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> They want 2020 info, if you read in the thread i sent their reply saying they want 2020 info showing beginning and end date of when i started working for that year. What do you mean when you say "we create a schedule c?" I did my taxes and dont remember ever making a schedule C. All i did was submit my 1099.





Brokenglass400 said:


> @Daisey77 also i just looked up what a schedule c is, it doesn't show BEGINNING OR END DATE


Okay then submit your 2020 Schedule C. If you don't have a schedule C in your taxes, you're not filing as a self-employed person. How did you file your taxes last year? TurboTax? an accountant? Or what? I'm curious what you submitted when you originally applied for unemployment Because it seems as if you did that correctly, if they're not asking for that info. As for the start and end dates, put January 1st to December 31st. Although again it sounds like you may not have filed correctly with unemployment as well as your taxes. The start and end date would be an applicable to us. I don't know anyone else who got asked that question. Are you sure you file for PUA and not UI? Or perhaps they discovered some W-2s and kicked you over to State UI?


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Okay then submit your 2020 Schedule C. If you don't have a schedule C in your taxes, you're not filing as a self-employed person. How did you file your taxes last year? TurboTax? an accountant? Or what? I'm curious what you submitted when you originally applied for unemployment Because it seems as if you did that correctly, if they're not asking for that info. As for the start and end dates, put January 1st to December 31st. Although again it sounds like you may not have filed correctly with unemployment as well as your taxes. The start and end date would be an applicable to us. I don't know anyone else who got asked that question. Are you sure you file for PUA and not UI? Or perhaps they discovered some W-2s and kicked you over to State UI?


I definitely filed for pua. I filed my taxed on a website called free tax usa in May this year. Is the schedule C just part of the application process? Also why would i put December 31st, Covid started in March 2020 and I started receiving benefits in April 2020.How do i get my schedule c? i mightve just filled it out without knowing if it's part of the application online.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> i mightve just filled it out without knowing


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I definitely filed for pua. I filed my taxed on a website called free tax usa in May this year. Is the schedule C just part of the application process? Also why would i put December 31st, Covid started in March 2020 and I started receiving benefits in April 2020.How do i get my schedule c? i mightve just filled it out without knowing if it's part of the application online.


Go to free tax and print out your tax return. Or did you download a copy? If you downloaded a copy, open it up. Your schedule C will be in there. If you're not actually doing your taxes yourself with an ink pen, you're just entering the numbers into the computer and they automatically populate the forms


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> They got back to me and said they need proof of me working in 2019. I


I read all of the responses to this thread, including nice ones and ones that are not so nice.

Let me tell you about how to deal with the bureaucracy. This comes from a few years of dealing with government agencies in my previous employment.

Read what they sent you in detail. Respond to exactly what they said, and nothing else. 

Don't volunteer information. If they want something else, they'll let you know.

If they said they want Schedule C of your tax return for 2020, then get it and send it to them. (You did file Schedule C with your federal tax return, right? It's a *requirement* for your tax return.)

If they say they want proof that you worked during a certain year, send them a W-2 you received, or a 1099, or whatever other documentation you have that shows you worked during that year.

In other words, give them exactly what they asked for. Nothing more, and nothing less.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


>


Dude you walking a thin line man
You might get muted
if you dont watch your p&q's LOL
Scott...


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Lack of organization has cost me more money and wasted time than I care to admit.

*The information should exist.

Find an IRS office and arrange an appointment in person or by phone.

They will have records of everything you have ever filed including what you filed in 2019-2020*

Have all your questions and WA's request in hard copy format and a scanned PDF in case the need them for email.

Be logged into the email account and acknowledge sending and receipt of any email correspondence.

Write down names and get phone numbers in case you have to circle back to them.

In the past, there were times I did not have the $$$ for estimated taxes.

When I had the money, though late, I would bypass my expensive accountant and go straight to Uncle Sam's finest..

They were helpful and should be able to locate any documentation (if it exists).

On the state side of things, they too are helpful mediators *when you are organized *and receive a heavy handed letter with threats.

Look at it like this... solve this problem and you made several thousand dollars this week.

*I would focus 100% of my efforts this week on this issue.*


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I can't believe the platforms you worked for did not provide you with any documentation. 

You do have bank records showing deposits right?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> State of Washington is asking for proof that I qualified for PUA. If I don't give them the required documents they said they will have to take back the unemployment money they've given me since January 2021. Says nothing about taking away funds from 2020 so I assume this is just regarding 2021. I submitted my grubhub W2 for 2020. They got back to me and said they need proof of me working in 2019. I was confused because I thought I just needed to show I worked as an independent contractor before covid started in 2020. Here's the thing... my 2019 1099 shows that I worked in Ohio because I lived and worked in Ohio in 2019. Moved back to Washington at the beginning of 2020. Will this be an issue? I spoke with a state legislator assistant today and he said it's federal money at the end of the day so it shouldn't be a problem where I was. But I've heard people say that if you worked in a different state you can't apply for unemployment in another state. But how does this apply to someone in my situation where I lived in a different state the year previous?


You will be fine. I had a similar situation with NC/MA & FL/MA and both situations were handled without a hitch. They are auditing eligibility, not finances. Proof you were employed satisfies the audit.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Anybody?


How can we respond to you if you have a blacklist that may contain our name.

May I suggest you answer every single post every time so the ppl not receiving a reply/comment will know we are on ignore?

I have to agree with others. The ignore feature is shite. It’s like “roughing the passer” in the NFL. Only a select few benefit from the use and they are usually the softest in the group.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> No they didnt and i never received a schedule c nor know what that is


You don’t receive a schedule C. You provide it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I read all of the responses to this thread, including nice ones and ones that are not so nice.
> 
> Let me tell you about how to deal with the bureaucracy. This comes from a few years of dealing with government agencies in my previous employment.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice. Listen to this post.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Go to free tax and print out your tax return. Or did you download a copy? If you downloaded a copy, open it up. Your schedule C will be in there. If you're not actually doing your taxes yourself with an ink pen, you're just entering the numbers into the computer and they automatically populate the forms


why do you keep saying get the schedule C read the following again. DOES IT SAY SCHEDULE C ANYWHERE? THEY WANT A DOCUMENT THAT SHOWS TIME AND EARNINGS BEFORE AND AFTER PUA DATE. HOW DOES A SCHEDULE C ANSWER THAT...
Letter from ESD after I submitted my 2020 1099: 
"Thank you for submitting information about your income when you applied for Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA). Unfortunately, the document(s) you provided:


Do not cover any time with the first week you filed for PUA benefits back to Jan. 1 of the year before. Note-The 2020 1099 Misc provided does not allow us to see wages earned before/after your PUA date.
_If you were self-employed, you must send us *at least one *of these:_


State or federal employer identification number.
Business license dated between 2019 and Apr 4 2020.
Business tax return between 2019 and Apr 4 2020.
Any official business receipts showing proof of self-employment.
Signed statement from someone who can verify your self-employment. The statement must include the person’s name and contact information."


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Business tax return between 2019 and Apr 4 2020.












Your business tax return has your Schedule C in it!! Dude just send them a copy of your tax return from 2019 and 2020. I don't understand what is so hard about this. You have two choices. Either send them the tax returns or don't. If you don't you're going to owe the money back. Your choice


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

B


Daisey77 said:


> Yes it was set at $20,000. I think that is being cut down to $600 the first of the year but regardless what does that have to do with your schedule C? The tax forms you're talking about are the tax forms the companies send you AKA 1099s. What I'm talking about is Schedule C. Schedule C is one of the forms that gets filled out when you file your taxes every year. Regardless if you get a 1099 or not, you still have to file your taxes.


He said he did Grubhub and Instacart. The threshold is $600 and you get a 1099misc or now 1099nec. Only Uber and Lyft did the 1099k. He obviously never filed taxes or he’d know what a schedule C is. He definitely received a 1099misc from GH and Instacart. Lost cause.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> View attachment 622336
> 
> 
> Your business tax return has your Schedule C in it!! Dude just send them a copy of your tax return from 2019 and 2020. I don't understand what is so hard about this. You have two choices. Either send them the tax returns or don't. If you don't you're going to owe the money back. Your choice


I don't have 2019 tax return only 2020


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> B
> 
> He said he did Grubhub and Instacart. The threshold is $600 and you get a 1099misc or now 1099nec. Only Uber and Lyft did the 1099k. He obviously never filed taxes or he’d know what a schedule C is. He definitely received a 1099misc from GH and Instacart. Lost cause.


Seamus you should learn to read buddy. I said I filed in 2020 and received a 1099. You're the lost cause


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Seamus you should learn to read buddy. I said I filed in 2020 and received a 1099. You're the lost cause


😂 Reread. I said you definitely received a 1099, we actually agree on that.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> 😂 Reread. I said you definitely received a 1099, we actually agree on that.


I did file taxes tho. What you don't seem to understand is we do them once a year. I don't remember this by heart. Haven't been doing it for long enough to remember.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I don't have 2019 tax return only 2020


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I did file taxes tho. What you don't seem to understand is we do them once a year.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I don't have 2019 tax return only 2020


Great! That's what they want right? 2020? Send in your 2020 Schedule C!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Guys they want documents acknowledging the time i started and when I ended. We don't receive any documents like this for instacart or grubhub


Sure ya do.
Don't you get waybills? Or order forms? Weekly accountings for assignments completed and paid?
Send the very first one you got ... then the very last one you got.
That's it.


.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Great! That's what they want right? 2020? Send in your 2020 Schedule C!


They are saying the 1099 should suffice but they want 2019 1099 as well. I did door dash in 2019 and didn't file for taxes. I have no access to the app because I got deactivated. Phone support or emailing is not helping. How am I supposed to get the 2019 1099? Doesn't DD send a 1099 to the IRS?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Brokenglass400 said:


> I did door dash in 2019 and didn't file for taxes.


Oh, really??? Is that so?......


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Like I said earlier...

In my (not so desperate) dealings with both the state and feds, they were helpful and just want to get some accountability and order to their systems.

Step #2... go to the IRS and throw yourself onto the mercy of the agent.

Step #3... Amend whatever you need to amend, pay any penalty, and get your ducks in a row.

Step #4... Get the needed paperwork from the agent and perform the same song and dance at the state tax office.

Step #1... Grow the F' up and accept responsibility.

My BIL is a raging alchoholic that did not file state or federal taxes for nearly a decade.

They could have cared less and only went back a few years based on what he could provide.

My guess is that you will hide, deny, and owe them for life.

Following the above steps might cost you a fraction of what you owe the state.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Brokenglass400 said:


> They are saying the 1099 should suffice but they want 2019 1099 as well. I did door dash in 2019 and didn't file for taxes. I have no access to the app because I got deactivated. Phone support or emailing is not helping. How am I supposed to get the 2019 1099? Doesn't DD send a 1099 to the IRS?


The source of your problem is not filing your taxes in 2019. If you had done so and kept a copy of all your documents you wouldn't be in this mess. Moving forward, just do the right thing and file your tax return every year.(and keep a copy) Nothing good comes out of not filing your taxes every year.

For the here and now, as you found out all of these apps aren't very helpful after your account has been deactivated. Try requesting your 2019 1099 in person at a Dasher Center or on Twitter or Facebook where it is public. Sometimes they respond better there.

Yes, DD had to have sent a copy to the IRS but getting a copy from a giant, bureaucratic government agency would either be like dragging a dead elephant across a desert, or may not be possible at all. The best way to find out is to make an appointment at a regional office and ask. You'll have to tell them your trying to file your 2019 taxes. I don't know if it's even possible to get a copy from them but it's the only way to find out.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> How am I supposed to get the 2019 1099?


You didn't download a copy of it? I'm assuming you accessed it through the app but maybe they emailed it to you? If they emailed it, search for it in your emails. I always download copy of it so I always have a copy saved somewhere in my phone. It's usually under documents or files🤷‍♀️


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Met with an unemployment lawyer. This ended up being super easy to deal with. Some of you have your heads so far up your butt its pretty funny. Thanks to those thst gave positive advice.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Met with an unemployment lawyer. This ended up being super easy to deal with. Some of you have your heads so far up your butt its pretty funny. Thanks to those thst gave positive advice.


Oh . . . I wanna know, I wanna know what they said!


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh . . . I wanna know, I wanna know what they said!


Reach out to a customer that I've delivered to before and have them write a short letter in on my behalf stating I've delivered to them during said time period.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Brokenglass400 said:


> Reach out to a customer that I've delivered to before and have them write a short letter in on my behalf stating I've delivered to them during said time period.


How exactly do they propose you do this?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> How exactly do they propose you do this?


Based on his dumbassery in the "I wanna use my brother's Lyft Account" thread either forgery or pay a wino at 7-Eleven to say "that was the dude that Delivered That McMuffin™".

I've never done an UberEats delivery or any of the rest but how much interaction was there when you delivered pre-COVID? Ring the bell, hand them food, leave right?

So he has customer information from over 2 years ago yet can't find a 1099 from same period?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Because some posters can’t handle truth, they panic and rush in here with their panties in a bunch begging for immediate sugar-coated advice even if it’s useless.
> View attachment 621856


And they want someone else to tell them how to lock the stable door after their horse has already ran off.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> thread either forgery or pay a wino at 7-Eleven to say "that was the dude that Delivered That McMuffin™".


Annnnnnd that's how it's done!


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

LFGO! f the system


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

lol


----------



## AcSlater (Oct 22, 2019)

Brokenglass400 said:


> why do you keep saying get the schedule C read the following again. DOES IT SAY SCHEDULE C ANYWHERE? THEY WANT A DOCUMENT THAT SHOWS TIME AND EARNINGS BEFORE AND AFTER PUA DATE. HOW DOES A SCHEDULE C ANSWER THAT...
> Letter from ESD after I submitted my 2020 1099:
> "Thank you for submitting information about your income when you applied for Pandemic Unemployment Assistance (PUA). Unfortunately, the document(s) you provided:
> 
> ...


They said they only needed one of those listed. Rather than submit my tax filings can I just submit the federal employer id number? And/or business receipts?

I do rideshare but also have a online business that took a hit due to Covid which I told edd. They seem to be asking for proof that you were self employed, they aren’t asking how much you made in their language.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> When I applied for the second series of PUA, the only docs I had available was my P&L statement. I was approved on that. Later, they came back and said you don't have the proper docs. By then, I was able to provide screenshots of the U/L 1099 forms and again my P&L, so I filed an appeal with these docs. I actually spoke with someone at DES who told me that this should be sufficient, and since I was no longer taking UI, I forgot about it. In September, I got a notice for an appeal hearing, with the same charges. I started digging through the application docs, and there is one line that says for an independent contractor, you must provide tax forms. Since I had not provided the proper forms, the charges were essentially accurate, and after discussing with an attorney, it seemed more prudent to simply withdraw my appeal and repay the funds than to get into a legal battle over it. Yeah, it's gonna hurt, but it is what it is.


Sometimes it's better to just rip off the band-aid


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

AcSlater said:


> Rather than submit my tax filings can I just submit the federal employer id number?


Let's go back to the original request for information. They say they want X, Y, or Z.

Why not just find one of those and send it to them? You're making this way too complicated.

Find one of those, and send it to them. Instead of asking a bunch of other people "Do you think they'd be okay with it if I sent them something else?"

If they would accept something else, they'd have said so.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Way too many pages for me to read, I'll just comment even if its redundant.

Before handing out the 2021 benefits, after Congress/President approved more at the very end of 2020, the feds/states were all talking about tightening requirements and needing documentation. They also said that they would hand out benefits and ask for the documents later and people could be required to pay-back. I was nervous at the time, but in the end what they were asking for was the same thing I submitted when I first got PUA in spring 2020. Apparently some people were getting PUA in 2020 without submitting documents?

Its months later now but IIRC they had a deadline in August or something for submitting proof of eligibility for PUA. So that explains why they're not asking for 2020.

They also made it for sure 2019 income was the main basis for PUA, instead of the previous 5 quarters like normal. I know for mine, all I did was submit my 2019 payment statements from Uber and I've been good to go, they haven't had problems with it. I would think this is where their system wants to bug out with your documents, 2019 is what's needed. Whatever state it was in shouldn't matter especially working for companies that operate in all 50 states like Grubhub and Uber, if you had 1099 income that's all it should need. I know they're probably asking for a lot of money, but this is actually simple and at most you should just get a case worker on the phone and work with them. Its not at the level of needing a lawyer - yet.

If my comment isn't the most sharp, I'm remembering this through a haze of months of weed, so bear with me.

Edit: I also remember basically sending them my entire tax return from 2019. I'm sure they found the schedule C that they wanted.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> When I applied for the second series of PUA, the only docs I had available was my P&L statement. I was approved on that. Later, they came back and said you don't have the proper docs. By then, I was able to provide screenshots of the U/L 1099 forms and again my P&L, so I filed an appeal with these docs. I actually spoke with someone at DES who told me that this should be sufficient, and since I was no longer taking UI, I forgot about it. In September, I got a notice for an appeal hearing, with the same charges. I started digging through the application docs, and there is one line that says for an independent contractor, you must provide tax forms. Since I had not provided the proper forms, the charges were essentially accurate, and after discussing with an attorney, it seemed more prudent to simply withdraw my appeal and repay the funds than to get into a legal battle over it. Yeah, it's gonna hurt, but it is what it is.


Problem now is getting DES to tell me how much I actually have to repay. Bad even for a government agency. Sheesh.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I knew this would start happening which is why I never paid any mind to that loan/grant crap. My stimulus payments all went to pay for my taxes in 2020. Just send them all the proof you have and they'll either buzz off or keep annoying you.


Good Advice !!


----------

